# Your Socionics and Enneagram



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

There’s a lot of confusion about converting MBTI types to Socionics ones. So I’m curious whether the types of SJ’s stay the same or change to something else, and if that has any correlation with enneagram. If the dichtonomies don’t change then all the guardians are in different quadras which seems interesting.

So what’s your MBTI, Socionics and Enneagram? Thanks!


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

MBTI: ISTJ
Enneagram... 5w6 (531 Tritype)

Zero doubt about the above.

Socionics: SLI (ISTp)
Not really sold on this... SLI and LSI (ISTj) fit equally well depending on which aspects you look at. It's probably been 5 years since I've looked into it and I really don't have the time, interest or inclination to think about it any further.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

MBTI - ISTJ

Enneagram - 1 (164 tritype). Lean w9 but it can be 1 with balanced wings.

Socionics - Delta ST. Lean LSE but I guess other Te ego types may work as well. It's certainly not ISTj (LSI) for me though. I'm much more focused on efficiency, usefulness and achieving concrete results rather than having an elaborate structured outlook of the world as a system of rules and hierarchies.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

MBTI: ISFJ.
Socionics: Alpha SF, probably SEI-Fe (ISFp).
Enneagram: 2w3 (269 tritype).

I'm not really a fan of socionics... it's like, _too_ specific? But I'm an Alpha SF for sure. (Delta is the quadra I relate to second-best).


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

Suntide said:


> MBTI: ISFJ.
> Socionics: Alpha SF, probably SEI-Fe (ISFp).
> Enneagram: 2w3 (269 tritype).
> 
> I'm not really a fan of socionics... it's like, _too_ specific? But I'm an Alpha SF for sure. (Delta is the quadra I relate to second-best).


That’s funny because how detailed it gets is precisely why i prefer socionics. I just don’t like how generalized MBTI is, it’s too easy to mix up different types.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

LSI-H typed by V. Gulenko from Kiev Ukraine
6w5 sp/sx typed through the eanneagram institute.
MBTI: ISTJ Guardian Inspector.


----------



## Baguette (Jun 27, 2017)

MBTI: ISFJ
Socionics: EII-Fi
Enneagram: 6w5


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

MBTI: XSTJ or ENTJ
Socionics: LIE-Ni 
Enneagram: 1w2 (tritype 135)


----------

